# SD-Karte lässt sich nicht formatieren / löschen



## Flexsist (20. Juli 2017)

*SD-Karte lässt sich nicht formatieren / löschen*

Mahlzeit

Ich hatte kürzlich Probleme mit der Mikro SD-Karte aus meinem Smartphone, also habe ich alle Daten darauf erstmal gesichert. Nun gut, nun wollte ich die SD-Karte formatieren, was aber leider nicht funktioniert.
Windows meldet...

"Windows konnte die Formatierung nicht abschließen"

Was noch viel kurioser daran ist, Daten die ich von der SD-Karte löschen möchte, sind nach dem nächsten anstecken an PC / Smartphone wieder da. 

Ich habe auch schon einen Linux Live boot versucht, doch da wird keines meiner SD-Karten Lesegeräte (2x Cardreaderhubs, 2x USB-SD Adapter, 2x UMTS Sticks mit Mikro-SD-kartenslot) erkannt. 

Einen Schreibschutz kann ich ausschließen, zumindest Hardwareseitig.

Hat jemand eine Idee wo das Problem liegt?
SD-Karte kaputt?
Virus?

EDIT: Ich hoffe dass ist das richtige Unterforum. Mikro SD-Karte ist ja auch ein Speichermedium.

MfG


----------



## Tolotos66 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: SD-Karte lässt sich nicht formatieren / löschen*

Manche SDs lassen sich mit kleinen Schiebreglern an der Seite schreibschützen.
Gruß T.


----------



## teufel8223 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: SD-Karte lässt sich nicht formatieren / löschen*

ja, aber nicht Micro-SD.
Lässt sich die Karte im Handy direkt formatieren?


----------



## Tolotos66 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: SD-Karte lässt sich nicht formatieren / löschen*

Hast Du eine Adapter-SD auf normale Größe? Denn dort kann man den Schreibschutz der Micro-SD über erwähnten Schieber aufheben zur Formatierung.
Gruß T.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: SD-Karte lässt sich nicht formatieren / löschen*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Hast Du eine Adapter-SD auf normale Größe? Denn dort kann man den Schreibschutz der Micro-SD über erwähnten Schieber aufheben zur Formatierung.
> Gruß T.



Der Schreibschutz hat aber mit der (micro)SD selbst gar nichts zutun. Das ist einfach nur ein Taster im Lesegerät, der von dem Schiebriegel aktiviert wird. Bei mir war der bei einem Adapter mal abgefallen und es ließ sich keine Karte mehr beschreiben. 

Das die SD-Kartenleser unter Linux nicht erkannt werden ist sehr merkwürdig. Die laufen normalerweise ohne Probleme. Was für ein exotisches Livesystem hast du denn verwendet?


----------



## Flexsist (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: SD-Karte lässt sich nicht formatieren / löschen*

Erstmal danke an alle für die Antworten.

An einem Hardwareseitigen Schreibschutz liegt es wie gesagt nicht. Ich habe 5 Micro SD auf SD Adapter in Verbindung mit je 2x Cardreaderhubs und einem SD - USB Stick ausprobiert. Komisch ist aber, das wenn ich einen von den Verwende sich auch nichts löschen lässt (Steht nicht zur Auswahl), weder mit noch ohne den Lookhebel. Andere Karten haben diese Probleme nicht, nur diese eine.

Auch das löschen bzw formatieren im Handy habe ich versucht. Ist die Micro SD direkt im Smartphone, dann bootet es nicht richtig. Ich habe dann meistens nur das Wallpaper und oben die Statusleiste, das Phone reagiert nur auf den Powertaster.
Dann habe ich es über einen OTG-USB Adapter versucht, der auch einen Kartenslot hat. Auch das funktionierte nicht, ich konnte die Karte zwar löschen, wurde auch angezeigt das die Karte leer sei, aber beim anstecken an den PC war sie (wieder) wie von Geisterhand voll, mit allen Daten.

@ DK007, mir ist gerade aufgefallen, ich habe was durcheinander gebracht. Ich habe VERSUCHT einen Linux Live boot zu booten, jedoch blieb da wo der "Startbildschirm" kommen sollte immer der Bildschirm schwarz.
Das Mini XP der Hirsen DVD wollte nix erkennen. Ich habe noch die UBD hier, ich werde es mit der nochmal versuchen. Hoffnung habe ich aber nicht mehr. Die Karte scheint wohl einen Weg zu haben, dabei ist die noch garnicht so alt. 

MfG


----------



## DKK007 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: SD-Karte lässt sich nicht formatieren / löschen*

Was für eine ist es denn? Vielleicht ist ja noch Garantie drauf.

Das Live-Linux im Zweifel im Kompatiblitätsmodus booten. Ich würde LinuxMint Mate empfehlen.


----------



## Flexsist (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: SD-Karte lässt sich nicht formatieren / löschen*

Ich habe jetzt das Linux von der UBD Booten können, das hat ja auch gleich Zahlreiche hilfreiche Tools mit an Board.

Ich habe es mit GParted versucht. Leider auch ohne Erfolg. Auf der Karte scheinen laut GParted 2 Partionen zu sein, was mich schon mal stutzig machte. Die zweite hatte 4 MB und war ungenutzt.

Jeden Falls, ich habe erstmal die Größere von beiden gelöscht, dann eine neue Partion erstellt mit der gesammten verfügbaren Speichermenge und formatiert.
Laut GParted soll das alles auch geklappt haben. Jedoch ist es in Wirklichkeit unverändert. Es sind immer noch alle Daten darauf.

So etwas habe ich bisher noch nie erlebt. Wenn auf der Karte keine sensiblen Daten wären, würde ich sie vermutlich der "Wissenschaft" zur Verfügung stellen.

EDIT:
Achso, wegen Garantie. Nunja, ich habe den Kassenzettel nicht mehr. Zudem müsste ich diese Karte ja dann weg geben, mit meinen Daten darauf. Nee nee nee....da zerschneide ich sie lieber und hol mir eine neue.


----------



## Research (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: SD-Karte lässt sich nicht formatieren / löschen*

[How to] Umzug Betriebssystem + Veränderung Partitionsgröße + Sicher Datenlöschen(Aufbau)
Hier werden Sie gehelft.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: SD-Karte lässt sich nicht formatieren / löschen*

Wird nicht helfen wenn der Flashspeicher selbst defekt ist.
Um die Daten in den defekten Zellen zu schützen, hat der Controller wohl auf ReadOnly umgestellt. So als letzte Zuckung um die Daten zu retten.


----------



## Flexsist (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: SD-Karte lässt sich nicht formatieren / löschen*

Sehe ich auch so. Wenn selbst formatieren nix bringt, egal ob unter Linux oder Windows (Diskpart) dann is die Karte hin. War übrigens eine von Hama, die ich im Set mit einem USB-OTG Stick erworben hatte.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: SD-Karte lässt sich nicht formatieren / löschen*

Hama stellt selber keinen Flash her. Die nächste sollte besser von Samsung oder SanDisk sein.


----------

